# Major food allergy?



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

Lizzie will be 5 on Jan 10th. She's had horrible food allergies since forever pretty much. It wasn't anything, extremely bad, just scratching and ear issues. We have been through every protein (minus bushtail) and have no started at the beginning again, with Lamb. She now has red marks under her fur on her back, about a month ago (with 6 fish) she had them on her underside, so thats why I switched in the first place.

I don't know what to do now. Are Chi's known for food allergies? I brought her to work with me about a month ago, and one of the doctors said it was seasonal allergies, but I really don't think it is since the meds shes been given aren't working :foxes15:

Also, I'm sorta new to this forum, so here is my baby, Lizzie, she's a bat this year


----------



## Rferrell (Oct 5, 2012)

My chi is 7 and I just switched him to raw about a month ago and he has an area on his chest that's bright red. I'm wondering the same thing. He hasn't been scratching it or anything and it doesn't seem to bother him. By the way your girl looks a lot like my Lucas! Welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I share your pain! Gemma seems to have food allergies so we are now feeding her lamb Acana instead of beef to see if it helps. She has scabs in her ears that she has created herself from scratching and her hair has thinned a bit on her neck. She's most itchy on her face, neck, and in her ears. I gave her raw beef for a week once and she got so sick from it with very runny, frequent, mucousy poos, so I figure she must have problems digesting beef. She also didn't seem to do very well on the beef Acana kibble because she was always pooping so much and seemed to be unable to gain any weight. She's been on lamb now instead for a week but I've been told it can take over 8 weeks to start seeing improvement because it takes that long for the old food to leave their system. I think the lamb is working better for her because she is pooping far less when I'm feeding her even more and she even looks like she filled out a little. Her poops even seem to be less stinky!

I hope Lizzie gets better soon and you can find out what's causing her allergies. I know it's very stressful trying to figure out what the cause of these problems are.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ok Missy kept having skin issues and we had to wind up taking her to a dermatologist.First of all she had a very bad skin infection.Her body actually looked liked she had been stained with red koolaid. The flakes were awful!She looked like she had cradle cap on her back,not to mention,half her hair was gone,and the skin was wrinkled and dry like crape paper.We are giving her a list of things that are working excellent for her if you'd like for me to name them for you.Plus we are feeding her blue buffalo wilderness.
Maisey has SEVERE allergies!!!She has to take allergy serum shots every 3 weeks.also she is on sweet potato and salmon food,by simply nourish,limited ingredient diet.She has food and out door allergies.Allergies can be so hard to deal with!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It could be just the picture, but your chi as some kind of build up in the left ear. Could be infection (Yeast)? I would get a special dog shampoo with ketoconizole in it for yeast. Yes, chis are know to be very sensitive to the food they eat & environmental allergies. This forum has a lot of experience with itching problems & many solutions to help ease your baby. Hope he gets some relief soon.


----------



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> It could be just the picture, but your chi as some kind of build up in the left ear. Could be infection (Yeast)? I would get a special dog shampoo with ketoconizole in it for yeast. Yes, chis are know to be very sensitive to the food they eat & environmental allergies. This forum has a lot of experience with itching problems & many solutions to help ease your baby. Hope he gets some relief soon.



Thank you! I think it might mostly be the picture, we just had the vet look at her recently and said she does have a small amount of yeast in that ear, but just a small amount, all the ear meds we've been given don't seem to be working


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Would a probiotic in her diet help with the yeast? may be worth trying.
Just wanted to say what a cute picture, I adore the wings!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Benedryl will help ease the itching. I would definitely get some dog shampoo with ketoconizole in it. If she has yeast in her ear, it's very possible she has a yeast skin infection that's causing her to itch. Foods are a big part of skin infections as well as allergies. Don't know what you're feeding, but would put her on a grain free food.


----------

